# Anyone here a vegetarian?



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think I could ever give up my BBQ baby back ribs.

At one time I dabbled with it and it just didn't agree with my metabolism. I was not happy with how I always felt.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

There is always a bottle of turkey gravy in my fridge should I fancy it..... 

Sorry


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> There is always a bottle of turkey gravy in my fridge should I fancy it.....
> 
> Sorry


Haha no worries Just seeing if anyone else has tried it. This has just been my experience but I have nothing against people that do...heck I still do once in awhile:?


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a full-blood vegetarian! 
I haven't got any recipes to refer to at the moment, but there are loads of books out there! (and if you Google "vegetarian recipes" for example, I bet you'll get lots of results).

The important thing when going veggie is not to just keep to your old diet while dropping out the meat - you have to look up recipes and so on, not only to make the food more interesting, but also to get the nourishment you need.

Anyhow - thumbs up for caring!
The meat industry isn't worth supporting, I don't know if you've read anything about it..?
I understand that it's a bit hard when the family and your boyfriend are meat-eaters, though. But you must do what you feel is the best for yourself, after all.
And I'm sure they will understand eventually.
Just takes a bit of explaining

I've been a vegetarian for 6 years, and it works out well - I never miss eating meat _at all_.
At the time I became a veggie because I didn't want to eat animals, but later I found out more about the industrial way of treating animals, which convinced me even more.
To be honest I really want to become vegan (that is, eating no animal products - no milk, no eggs, etc...), but I haven't gotten around to that yet. It's my goal though.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Silver Wings said:


> I'm a full-blood vegetarian!
> I haven't got any recipes to refer to at the moment, but there are loads of books out there! (and if you Google "vegetarian recipes" for example, I bet you'll get lots of results).
> 
> The important thing when going veggie is not to just keep to your old diet while dropping out the meat - you have to look up recipes and so on, not only to make the food more interesting, but also to get the nourishment you need.
> ...


 
Thanks! Yes I've read about the industry, seen videos, etc. It's horrible! And I hate the people that say "they're just animals". Well, the animals obviously know what's going on and it makes me sick! I'm starting to get to the point where eating certain meats makes me gag (chicken, and ground beef) but there are sometimes where I want a steak. But I'm getting there, slowly. I've also worked at a vet hospital before and I think that's when I really started reading up on it. I've read "Skinny B****" and that's definitely an eye opener. Some people just refuse to accept the truth though


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Blondehorselover said:


> Some people just refuse to accept the truth though


Your intolerance for others is showing just a_ teensy_ bit, there. :?

If you want to be a vegetarian, vegan, ovo-lacto, good for you. Just don't feel sorry for/chastise/despise/feel superior to those of us who happen to think meat is part of a balanced diet.

Everything in moderation is my mantra. I don't eat meat every day, but when I want it, I have it. 

My goal is to start raising my own egg/meat chickens by next year, and get a beef calf to raise and then have processed. That way, not only will I know where my meat is coming from, I'll also know what it was fed and how it was treated prior to becoming food.

I also plan to trade off some eggs and dressed chickens for goat meat, vegetables, deer meat, pork, and other locally grown/hunted/raised products.

That will be my contribution to the food chain, and I daresay it's just as healthy or healthier than your 'no meat EVAH' approach.

I do hope you're using nothing but synthetic tack and don't wear makeup, since leather and makeup are byproducts of the meat industry.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

Blondehorselover said:


> Thanks! Yes I've read about the industry, seen videos, etc. It's horrible!


It's horrible indeed..


Blondehorselover said:


> And I hate the people that say "they're just animals". Well, the animals obviously know what's going on and it makes me sick! I'm starting to get to the point where eating certain meats makes me gag (chicken, and ground beef) but there are sometimes where I want a steak. But I'm getting there, slowly. I've also worked at a vet hospital before and I think that's when I really started reading up on it. I've read "Skinny B****" and that's definitely an eye opener. Some people just refuse to accept the truth though


Exactly! The meaning that we're superior to the animals is just human ego.
Animals are living creatures and not just "stuff" to be exploited by any means possible, like many seem to think.
I believe that the animals are equals..
I'm learning animal communication, so I know animals are individuals with feelings and thoughts just like us.
Most people just don't want to open their eyes..

Have you read "Eating animals" by Jonathan Safran Foer?
There are a lot of facts about the meat industry etc. in it. : )


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Your intolerance for others is showing just a_ teensy_ bit, there. :?
> 
> If you want to be a vegetarian, vegan, ovo-lacto, good for you. Just don't feel sorry for/chastise/despise/feel superior to those of us who happen to think meat is part of a balanced diet.
> 
> ...


 
Wow that is NOT what I meant by that. What I meant by "some people refuse to accept the truth" is the slaughterhouse conditions and SOME people think the conditions are perfectly hunky dory fine for the animals. Again, I have not completely given up meat as of now and I'm not sure if I ever will completely give up all meat. And I don't think I've said anything about people that eat meat, as I still, am one of them. And some of us don't have the luxury of actually knowing where our meat comes from. If that were the case, I probably wouldn't have as big a problem with it. But NOT KNOWING what exactly is in it, is scary. And not knowing what the animal went through.

But so the great debate, name calling, etc. continues between "vegetarians and meat eaters". But please, read what I ACTUALLY write before judging me.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh boy. 

I'm for whatever the hell you want to do. I don't get why people worry about what other people eat. It's food, how humans have managed to make arguments out of it is beyond me. 

I won't stop eating meat, but I prefer buying local meat, for I do not like how slaughter has been commercialized the way it has.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Blondehorselover said:


> If so, Why are you one?
> 
> Are you the only one in your family?
> 
> ...


I'm a vegetarian. The only one in my family and of my friends and I live with my meat eating boyfriend. I have an awesome mushroom lasagna recipe. I can pm you if you're interested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Silver Wings said:


> I've been a vegetarian for 6 years, and it works out well - I never miss eating meat _at all_.
> At the time I became a veggie because I didn't want to eat animals, but later I found out more about the industrial way of treating animals, which convinced me even more.
> To be honest I really want to become vegan (that is, eating no animal products - no milk, no eggs, etc...), but I haven't gotten around to that yet. It's my goal though.


I'm a veggie too, and this is kind of how it all happened for me too. I never, even as a child liked fish or pork, then lived with a (chef) boyfriend who never ate red meat and I can't cook worth a crap, so I dropped it too. Then all that was left was chicken or turkey, and frankly the change chicken goes through from raw to cooked is pretty gross to me. Bla! The last meat I ever ate was a turkey dog at a ball game 13 years ago. The only thing I missed were the sauces. I LOVE BBQ sauce, wing sauce, A-1, well, you get the idea.... so I figured out a way to put those on what I do eat, and I'm happy as a clam :wink:

Like I said, I can't cook worth a darn, and my husband who is strictly meat and potatoes can't either, so I need simple solutions. I eat a LOT of Gardenburgers and Veggie dogs. Gardenburgers are so flexible. My favorite thing at restaurants is to sub the chicken in salads with a veggie burger patty if they have one. When I started doing it, the servers always looked at me silly, but now I think it's common and they don't even bat an eye. 

People will ALWAYS give you crap about it, which I think is wierd. Who cares what someone else is eating, ya know? I don't preach at anyone eating meat, ever, and I don't chain myself to cows on the weekends. We have bodies to treat how we want to, and I do much better on this diet than before and am much healthier than I was before. That being said, I understand that it just doesn't work for everyone else, and I don't push my feelings on others. If they ask, like you, I tell them what I think and why, but ultimately, what YOU choose to put in YOUR mouth is YOUR decision. As an added bonus, I can feel good knowing I'm not eating anything that went through a slaughterhouse. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> I'm for whatever the hell you want to do. I don't get why people worry about what other people eat. It's food, how humans have managed to make arguments out of it is beyond me.


You could say the same about cannibalism:wink:



Katesrider011 said:


> I won't stop eating meat, but I prefer buying local meat, for I do not like how slaughter has been commercialized the way it has.


That's better than the large-scale commercial meat production, at least


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

MicKey73 said:


> I'm a veggie too, and this is kind of how it all happened for me too. I never, even as a child liked fish or pork, then lived with a (chef) boyfriend who never ate red meat and I can't cook worth a crap, so I dropped it too. Then all that was left was chicken or turkey, and frankly the change chicken goes through from raw to cooked is pretty gross to me. Bla! The last meat I ever ate was a turkey dog at a ball game 13 years ago. The only thing I missed were the sauces. I LOVE BBQ sauce, wing sauce, A-1, well, you get the idea.... so I figured out a way to put those on what I do eat, and I'm happy as a clam :wink:
> 
> Like I said, I can't cook worth a darn, and my husband who is strictly meat and potatoes can't either, so I need simple solutions. I eat a LOT of Gardenburgers and Veggie dogs. Gardenburgers are so flexible. My favorite thing at restaurants is to sub the chicken in salads with a veggie burger patty if they have one. When I started doing it, the servers always looked at me silly, but now I think it's common and they don't even bat an eye.
> 
> People will ALWAYS give you crap about it, which I think is wierd. Who cares what someone else is eating, ya know? I don't preach at anyone eating meat, ever, and I don't chain myself to cows on the weekends. We have bodies to treat how we want to, and I do much better on this diet than before and am much healthier than I was before. That being said, I understand that it just doesn't work for everyone else, and I don't push my feelings on others. If they ask, like you, I tell them what I think and why, but ultimately, what YOU choose to put in YOUR mouth is YOUR decision. As an added bonus, I can feel good knowing I'm not eating anything that went through a slaughterhouse. Good luck with whatever you decide.


Thanks! I agree with everything you just said! It's sad when people have to be so rude when I just asked question but hey, to each their own! And I'm definitely not one of those who would chain myself to a cow (****) either but it's awful what they go through and I just find it hard to believe some don't give a second thought to it, but again, to each their own and thanks for your response!


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Shasta1981 said:


> I'm a vegetarian. The only one in my family and of my friends and I live with my meat eating boyfriend. I have an awesome mushroom lasagna recipe. I can pm you if you're interested.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Yes, please!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Silver Wings said:


> You could say the same about cannibalism:wink:


Actually, I've always wanted to try human meat. However I don't know how that'll ever happen unless I join one of those African tribes that cannibalize. However I'd only try it once, cause of the diseases you can get from human meat. And it's not like I'm gonna murder someone to eat them :lol:


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian! And I don't care what anyone says - meat is NOT good for you. Unless you consider obesity, heart disease, high blood pressure, cancer, alzheimers, etc to be good. 

I became a vegetarian because I disagreed with the idea that animals are here for us to use and abuse. I just don't think it's right to kill something so we can eat them. What a waste of a life. Not to mention that the typical meat animal leads a short, awful, tortured life. 

I'm sort of almost a Vegan - I only eat humanely farmed (usually Organic) eggs and milk products. 

I have been a vegetarian for nearly 4 years now - best 4 years of my life, healthwise. I've never felt better.  So...go for it, and PLEASE ignore the idiots that will definitely make fun of you for it. 

BTW, I'm 17, so I still live with my parents, who are big meat-eaters. My older brother used to be one as well, but I managed to convert him last year. It's not easy to be a vegetarian in a house full of meat-eaters - I think for the first month, all I ate was side dishes while everyone adjusted. Then I sort of took over cooking, and changed the balance so that most of the food was vegetarian, with a meat dish on the side occasionally.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm vegan - sort of, I've been vegan - sort of for four years, and vegetarian for the rest of my life. I say vegan sort of because I eat honey and buy leather which apparently isn't vegan at all, but vegetarian isn't quite accurate either. 

I don't like how other vegan/vegetarians virtually "attack" people about what they eat, or insist on 'rubbing it in their face' going on about all the terrible stuff. Not only is it not a good way to live life (I think) but it makes a really bad name for the rest of us. I know many people don't care what other people think, and I am all there with you - to an extent. 

I meet people and I don't tell them I am vegan until I get to know them, because you could say you're gay and get a better reaction sometimes - people get so defensive expecting me to jump down their throats because apparently that is what others have done to them. 

Although, because you asked my opinion, I'll give it to you. No unsolicited opinions on this subject. I don't understand how people who really like animals can eat them. If you really like something that much I can't understand why you would intentionally cause it harm. Killing it is causing it harm, and many of the conditions aren't good, even if the killing is clean and fast, the animals are usually quite terrified. I also believe milk from cows is causing them harm, not so much small scale, but large scale, and I think it leads to harm for calves and such. Its not a blameless industry. I don't really have issues with ethical eggs but I think eating a chicken's period is really gross. I also think eating a corpse is really gross...but each to their own. I don't go around telling people this (my opinions) unless they ask in a calm, open minded way. If someone asks and I can tell they are just picking a fight, or they're not open minded, I don't go into my motivation. Really not worth it. 

I have a lot of, well respect isn't the right word, but its something a little like that, for people who are aware of the animals conditions, accept that they don't value the animal's life that much, but due to the conditions choose to buy local, organic or otherwise meat where they know it has had good conditions, a good, calm death. 

I have never had "difficulty" in keeping to this diet even when living with meat eaters but I think taking steps towards organic, local and more moral standards is an admirable thing to do, if vegetarian is too difficult for you. I don't hold others to my standard, so I really thinking taking any step, no matter how small, towards the welfare of animals, and the environment are good - where as others think you should go "all the way", I think steps are good as well. 

Moral question for other vegetarians... and this is one I have problems on. Leather. Morally I am against it, for some reason not to the same extent as meat because I feel eating is much more of a waste where as leather can have an appreciated value, even so I don't feel its quite right. But anyway, how do you feel about it? How do you, if you do, avoid leather in the horse world? Because there are no boots that aren't leather, even non-horse shoes i have difficulty finding non-leather and often I can't and I buy leather, and feel guilty. Things like bridles, I find the synthetic ones are just so crappy I just end up buying a leather one and take care if so it lasts but still...

How does everyone else feel about that?

With meat too, I think western societies consume WAY too much these days. Even from an environmental standpoint, without the morals.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Clementine said:


> I'm a vegetarian! And I don't care what anyone says - meat is NOT good for you. Unless you consider obesity, heart disease, high blood pressure, cancer, alzheimers, etc to be good.


Actually it's a good source of protein and iron. Though red meat should not be eaten excessively, a serving of it a day isn't bad for you when prepared properly. You need protein to support muscle mass, support stomach enzymes, and grow healthy skin (including hair/nails.) Although protein can be gained from nuts and beans, many people do choose to get it from animal byproduct. Meat has many other health benefits when fed properly, but I only named the ones I know of off hand  So you can't really say it's bad for you, because eating ANYTHING past good moderation is bad for you.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

And btw; I very much enjoy the simple company and companionship of my animals. Saying I don't like animals simply because I enjoy meat, is like saying a female dog doesn't like her puppies because she ate that rabbit the other day. I love my "babies" very much and do everything I can to take care of them. This doesn't mean I support the companies that are cruel in their fashion of preparing these animals, but besides doing what little I can as a single person, there isn't much to do and I need to eat.

I just also know there is a difference between "pets" and farm animals intended for consumption.

Edit: OMG I AM SO FORGETFUL ><' SRRY. 
Sorry to almost jack the thread, didn't mean too, just wanted to get that out as the bashing started. I personally don't care what anyone eats (though people may be a little creepy.... LOLLL). Anyway, interested to see some recipes posted here, might try a few for a change.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually meat is good for you. It has protein. It's not good for you in large amounts.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I was a vegetarian for three years and vegan for one of those years. I really enjoyed it. I was much healthier than I am now. -shame- :lol:

I had regular blood work done to ensure I didn't have any deficiencies. I was always A-OK, fit as a fiddle.

I have since converted back to meat eating, but I really don't eat much meat anyway. I always eat vegetarian if I can, just for the taste.
I'm not that fond of many meats.

Veggie love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Boom! 

I figured I would post on the thread in case anyone else was interested. I had this in the saloon too. I personally like an earthy wine for this instead of a fruity one and I use lots of Parmesan. enjoy! =)

Mushroom filling:
2 cups boiling water
1 cup dried porcini mushrooms (about 1 ounce)
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 cups chopped onion
4 garlic cloves, minced
8 cups sliced shiitake mushroom caps (about 1 1/2 pounds)
3 cups sliced cremini mushrooms (about 1/2 pound)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup Côtes du Rhône or other fruity red wine
1 tablespoon low-sodium soy sauce
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
2 teaspoons chopped fresh or 3/4 teaspoon dried rosemary
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Bechamel Sauce
3 cups 1% low-fat milk
2 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons sifted all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Remaining ingredients:
Cooking spray
1 (8-ounce) package precooked lasagna noodles
1 cup (4 ounces) grated fresh Parmesan cheese

Preparation
To prepare filling, combine water and porcini in a small bowl; let stand 30 minutes. Drain porcini through a sieve over a bowl, squeezing porcini to extract liquid. Reserve 1 1/2 cups liquid; discard remaining liquid. Rinse porcini, and drain. Chop coarsely; set aside.

Heat oil in a large Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add onion; sauté 5 minutes or until tender. Add garlic; sauté 30 seconds. Add shiitake mushrooms, cremini mushrooms, and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Sauté 5 minutes or until mushrooms release moisture and begin to brown. Stir in porcini, wine, and soy sauce. Cook 4 minutes or until liquid almost evaporates, stirring frequently. Stir in parsley and rosemary. Add the reserved porcini liquid; bring to a simmer. Cook until liquid is reduced to 3/4 cup (about 10 minutes). Remove from heat; stir in 1/4 teaspoon pepper.
To prepare béchamel, place milk in a 4-cup glass measure. Microwave at HIGH 3 minutes or until hot, stirring after 2 minutes. Melt butter in a large, heavy saucepan over medium heat. Add flour, stirring with a whisk, and cook 1 minute or until bubbly, stirring constantly. Gradually add milk, stirring constantly with a whisk. Bring to a simmer; cook over low heat 8 minutes or until sauce slightly thickens, stirring frequently. Remove from heat, and stir in 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper, and nutmeg.

Preheat oven to 350°.

Spread 1/2 cup béchamel in bottom of an 11 x 7-inch baking dish coated with cooking spray. Arrange 3 noodles over béchamel; top with 1/2 cup béchamel. Top with 1 cup mushroom mixture. Sprinkle with 1/4 cup cheese. Repeat layers three times (dish will be very full). Cover with foil; place baking dish on a baking sheet. Bake at 350° for 30 minutes. Uncover lasagna; bake an additional 15 minutes or until cheese melts.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey, I am not a vegetarian and am not for health reasons, mostly having no iron levels I can't drop meat because I need all the iron I can get and rather not eat a ton of broccoli all the time. If I don't I pass out cold.

But that is beside the point, I make great lasagna with eggplant. Every meat eater than eats doesn't even know there is none in it. Basicly use thin slices of egg plant not noddles, and no hamburger, lots of mushrooms, peppers and homemade tomatoe sauce always is better.

I don't care what someones eating habits are, no one has the right to push their own on someone unless it is endangering there life. Choosing to eat meat isn't life threatening. But good luck making the decision it can be hard to choose to go against the grain of the people around you.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

Saskia said:


> Moral question for other vegetarians... and this is one I have problems on. Leather. Morally I am against it, for some reason not to the same extent as meat because I feel eating is much more of a waste where as leather can have an appreciated value, even so I don't feel its quite right. But anyway, how do you feel about it? How do you, if you do, avoid leather in the horse world? Because there are no boots that aren't leather, even non-horse shoes i have difficulty finding non-leather and often I can't and I buy leather, and feel guilty. Things like bridles, I find the synthetic ones are just so crappy I just end up buying a leather one and take care if so it lasts but still...
> 
> How does everyone else feel about that?
> 
> With meat too, I think western societies consume WAY too much these days. Even from an environmental standpoint, without the morals.


Agreeing with the whole of your post!
Thought I should answer how I feel about leather.
I'm not buying it, since I consider it this way: leather is about the same industry as the meat, isn't it? And you kill an animal to get it... so, I might just as well eat a big chunk of beaf as buy a pair of leather shoes...
So I avoid leather. I HAVE bought a leather head-collar over the internet for my pony this year, but I wasn't aware it was leather until I got it. It wasn't mentioned on the selling site.. And couldn't be seen on the pic either. ):
Buying shoes is usually a problem now. I tried to find a new pair of jogging shoes this summer, but could find no non-leather ones, so then I just didn't buy anything.
I prefer synthetic horse-stuff to leather. I do have some leather stuff for Silver, the saddle for example, but that came with her when I bought her, and is second-hand.
My (bitless) bridle is synthetic, and I'm really satisfied with it. Much easier to wash, too...

So no, leather is not an opinion at all for me.
But happily there are coming more alternatives to leather these days, and hopefully more in the future!

- And yes, we consume far too much, it's sick really...



Clementine said:


> (Whole post)


Great post!!
And no, meat isn't very healthy - especially not if you eat much of it..
That's proved. Same goes for milk, though.. You get stronger bones if you don't drink so much milk, for example.
It's weird how we are the only species where the grown-ups drink milk, by the way.
Milk is originally intended for babies, but most people don't consider that now. So we steal it from the calves instead...
It's funny how my best friend uses it as an excuse for not becoming vegan that she will "need" cow's milk until she is at least 18, when in reality we don't NEED _cow's milk_ at all..
Of course, I'm not vegan, I'm just "thinking aloud" here, so to speak
But it's my goal!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I have and always will be a omnivore (eats meat and plant matter), plus i hunt where you know how the animal died and it is literally all natural.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

I was a vegetarian for about 10 years because of the economics of the cattle industry here in the US, and the high level of carcinogens at the upper levels of the food chain. Also, I lost my taste for meat, although I did indulge in fried chicken or BBQ occasionally. It wasn't healthy for my body, though. I have always been athletic, running, working out, etc. and I was always anemic. When I began eating meat again it was a jolt to my system but my increased energy level was incredible. I really like to buy locally grown organic meats. Still don't have much taste for meat but eat it for health reasons.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

About 15 years ago I was standing at the meat department when suddenly I saw all the meat cuts comprising a steer. I almost gagged. I went veggie and still have a hard time walking past the meat counter. I do eat seafood, salmon, tuna and lots of it or I lose too much weight.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

One of my favorite things when I was a veg was fried Morning Star Chik'n Strips dipped in hot wing sauce. It is SO good. I still eat it even though I'm no longer veg.

Also, I can't remember the brand name(Smart Deli or something?), but there is a vegan roast beef for sandwiches and stuff, and it is amazing. Tastes just like real roast beef!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Silver Wings said:


> Buying shoes is usually a problem now. I tried to find a new pair of jogging shoes this summer, but could find no non-leather ones, so then I just didn't buy anything.
> I prefer synthetic horse-stuff to leather. I do have some leather stuff for Silver, the saddle for example, but that came with her when I bought her, and is second-hand.
> My (bitless) bridle is synthetic, and I'm really satisfied with it. Much easier to wash, too...
> 
> ...


What do you about riding boots? Like is there a non-leather brand available? In Australia (where I am from) the only synthetic bridles seem to be those really bright plastic ones which I really don't like for a variety of reasons. Although online I did see a bridle made out of rope which seemed interesting. I have such difficulty with shoes, I have these weird toes, its so hard to find ones that fit. I'd love normal feet.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wintec is all synthetic and they have all sorts of tack.

Saxon and Equistar make synthetic boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I may not eat beef but I can't change the rest of the world. Leather is a byproduct of the meat industry. If we don't use leather products the farmers would get even less money for their animals.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Sunny said:


> Wintec is all synthetic and they have all sorts of tack.
> 
> Saxon and Equistar make synthetic boots.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I have a wintec saddle, but didn't know they make other tack. Although, I'd probably look at more natural fibers for contact tack - like bridles, I'll have to look around when I get my next horse. 

I've never heard of Saxon and Equistar but I'll have to look into that. Any personal reviews on their boot models? Do they make half chaps/gaiters? I'm going to google this...probably should before I ask questions.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a cheapo pair of Saxon paddock boots and they're just fine. They serve their purpose.

I have synthetic suede half chaps by Dublin.

I have a Wintec bridle and I love it.
Very easy to clean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been looking up reviews for them but apparently the long boots have durability issues. I think I'd be better of trying to buy some in Europe or the UK though, because I have never seen synthetic riding boots in Australia. They look alright though, they don't look plastic-y, but no good if they break


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Just to add a bit, as before i commented i am a hunter and so with that i shoot pistols and if you conceal carry (legally) you need a holster. And a holster company call Cross Breed Holsters has 2 leather types one is cow and the other which i hate so much is horse. I have lots of leather tack, half chaps boots, gloves saddle. But i cannot stand the fact of eating horses or horse hide things. And just a biology thing to add, and i do not have any problem with vegetarians. My friend is one, but humans have both canine teeth and out flat molar grinding teeth. So because of evolution humans with their digestive system are designed to eat both meat and veggies or plant matter. Thought you can get protein from nuts and eggs if some vegetarians eat them. I dont think our bodys mind if we eat just plants, it just takes our body longer to convert plant into you for nutrients.


----------



## SpicedGold (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been a vegetarian for 11 years now and I've almost forgotten the reason I became one. Its a way of life for me now, and i don't see myself ever going back to being a meat-eater. All the rest of my family eat meat, so i just sort of do my own meals or add in my own vegetarian variations.

As for the leather and make up: I'm allergic to make up, so that's taken care of :-D. Spice wears a Wintec saddle (she already had it so i didn't even need to buy it) and I recovered Soco's old synthetic saddle into a new synthetic saddle. Both my horses wear synthetic bridles that i made them, since its almost impossible to find synthetic stuff around here. And when we had to back a new horse, i made her saddle from false leather just to get the look of it, but its also considered synthetic.

I don't project my opinion on other people (but i am guilty of being a little stuck up about it, pssh, you eat meat? Ha! I don't need meat.) I know. I'm a little weird like that. If people want to eat meat, that's their choice. I don't, and that's my choice.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Just thought I'd poke my head in here, I'm vegan and have been for about five years, and was vegetarian for about three years before then. I'm as aware as I can be about what I'm consuming whether it be food products, tack, make up, or anything else. That's just my choice.

It kind of bothers me how many people, veg or not, seem to lose sight of the actual point of being veg. They start to treat it like it's always just this big statement or something, and that's not what it's about. It's meant to be a personal choice, it has nothing to do with anyone else, so there's no reason it should bother anybody. I'm not out there rubbing anything in anybody's face or telling anyone what to do, I just live my life quietly in my own little corner. Where's the harm in that?

None of it is hard for me at this point, it's all second nature, reading labels, googling names, etc. It takes two seconds, it's not a big deal. I have struggled a bit with finding some tack and equipment, but at this point I have no problem finding anything I need.

I own two Wintec saddles: a western (it fits my horse and me great!) and a dressage saddle. My dressage saddle actually has some leather parts, which I didn't even think to check into when I was buying it as I had been under the impression that all Wintec saddles were fully synthetic. I had bought it used for a really good deal on Craigslist, and by the time I realized those parts were, in fact, leather, I didn't feel like there would be a point in trying to replace it.

My Western bridle and matching split reins and breast collar are from Weaver's synthetic line, really well-made stuff. I wanted to find a really nice quality saddle pad that didn't have wool or leather wear leathers, and ended up going with an Abetta pad, really nicely made, huge variety of colours, and mine is just black (synthetic) fleece underside with a cordura top and synthetic wear leathers, really nice.

My English bridle is a Wintec, but what I'd REALLY like to get is one of those Tekna ones, they are beautifully made and come in a much better variety of styles for different disciplines. They make some really nice, genuine leather-looking tack I am really impressed with.

I had some trouble finding boots at first, but I've been pretty well set now. I usually just wear normal Western boots, when they're in style I buy up the normal ones you can get from a normal clothing store, nowadays you can usually find some that have the right heel height that are totally synthetic and genuine looking. I have three pairs right now that I wear every day.
There's also a pretty wide variety of synthetic paddock boots. I've tried a whole lot of different brands of them, and been the most pleased with Big Dee's generic ones. Unfortunately they don't appear to be selling the lace-up ones I used to buy (good thing I have three pairs) but they are selling a zip up one which I'm sure is the same thing.
I struggled to find field boots that would fit my enormous feet and comparatively tiny calves, but found the perfect fit in these Tuffrider ones

I had also tried out the Equi-star and Saxon ones which also looked pretty nice, just not the right fit.

Sorry this post is so long, I just like to share and also hope to help someone out with finding something if I can!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Saskia said:


> I also believe milk from cows is causing them harm, not so much small scale, but large scale, and I think it leads to harm for calves and such. .





Silver Wings said:


> Milk is originally intended for babies, but most people don't consider that now. So we steal it from the calves instead...


_I need to address the above posts._

_Have either of you been to a working dairy farm? Do either of you actually know what goes on there, and how much work it is?_

_First off, how is milking a cow harmful? The calf does it. We just figured out a way to use machines to make the same suction, to get milk out. _

_The calves still get all the first nutrients they need from the cow, then still get milk after (in a bucket) instead of having "free for all" access. No harm comes to the calves being weaned that early, since they are still getting milk. So, we are NOT stealing milk from the calves._

_The cows benefit from being milked, as the calves can't always drink what they have to offer, which can lead to mastitis (sp)._


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

VelvetsAB said:


> _I need to address the above posts._
> 
> _Have either of you been to a working dairy farm? Do either of you actually know what goes on there, and how much work it is?_
> 
> ...


And what happens to the male calves? What happens to the dairy cows when they're too old (do they get too old)? I don't imagine they all just go to the paddock and have a lovely retirement. 

I was under the impression that all the cows eventually end up in slaughter - I guess the dairy ones are just used for a while first. I also thought that the calves were often sold very young as veal. To me, buying and consuming milk is still contributing to the beef industry in this way. 

I also was under the impression that many (although certainly not all) farms use a hormone therapy to significantly increase the amount of milk produced by a cow, and also milk them much more intensively than they would be naturally, and I was under the impression that this was known to contribute to mastitis. And of course, naturally, a cow's milk supply would dry up as her calf grew. Different people have different opinions about what is right and wrong and I totally accept that and am not trying to change your mind, or anyone elses, but I don't think its right to constantly keep an animal pregnant and lactating until its usefulness is up and then kill it. I wouldn't breed a horse every year, or a human, I think its too much a strain on any animal, and I have heard that dairy cows can have health problems, and go lame, from excessive breeding and confinement. 

No, I don't know a lot about a dairy farm, I don't hang out at them and I know that not all dairy farms are the same, but there are lots of things that I don't have first hand experience with and that I still have opinions about, and that doesn't make them any less valid. I know there are plenty out there that offer a pleasant life to their animals but I don't believe all do. I know that in Australia you can buy milk from farms that don't use hormones and that are sort of "ethical" farms. I'm sure farmers work extremely hard for their living.

Each person has a different line of what they think is wrong and right and to me habitually having another creatures milk when there are plenty of alternatives isn't right.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I'm a full blown vegetarian.

I've been raised that way, and although I _have_ had the choice to eat meat, I still didnt, and never will.

Its not necessarily eating the meat that bothers me, its the way the meat is killed. The way the cows, chickens, pigs, and etc. are treated. I mean, they have as much feelings as a horse does, but yet they are treated like dirt. Its wrong. If you seen horses treated that way, it would be the end of the world. But a cow? Oh, its fine, just a cow. Its a free country, eat whatever you want, Im not going to try and stop you, but I still firmly believe the way that the animals are killed and raised is *WAY* wrong.

I love this


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Over Jump said:


> I'm a full blown vegetarian.
> 
> I've been raised that way, and although I _have_ had the choice to eat meat, I still didnt, and never will.
> 
> ...


Really.... so my steer that has 15 fenced acres, a heated auto-waterer an unending supply of high quality timothy hay, a large run-in shelter with straw bedding and a heifer for company is treated like dirt?

I guess my pigs that have a fenced acre, a heated water barrel, a creep feeder that is never empty, a completely enclosed shelter with straw bedding, their own private pond that was created to allow for easy entry and exit and run squealing to me because they want their ears rubbed and their rumps scratched are also treated like dirt. 

My horse Vet dropped by to give one of my cows a shot as a favor to me and said that I treat my "food" better than half of his clients treat their horses. But yet.... I treat them like dirt. :roll:

Oh and zero members of my family are overweight.....


----------



## kendrawrrr (Nov 17, 2011)

After I started riding again.. I felt weird eating meat.. Riding horses and owning a pet. Lol I guess in my mind.. It was wrong and strange. 

But I also feel a lot healthier. It always cuts out any fast food options there may be. And it's saving me a little bit of money. 
My sister is also dabbling in vegetarianism. My parents eat meat but theyre more than willing to help prepare non meat dishes. 

There are a lot of recipes I use. But I'm running late for work so I will check back on the forum later ! haha


----------

